# Job/trabajo!



## KaylinVaAEspaña (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey, I am new to this website so I'm not 100% sure how it works. 
I'm looking for a job in Spain as a live in nanny or housekeeper. 
I am qualified because I lived in Spain (Alicante, Mutxamel) for 5 months. I am a born and raised American and I have lived all over the U.S. I have almost a year of experience working in the restaurant business. Also 6 years of babysitting, 2 years nannying. I speak decent Spanish, I'm not fluent (yet!) but I speak plenty to communicate. 
PLEASE help me, if you know a flexible family, I'm looking to go to Spain next summer (2013) for a few months to live with a family who wants to accept a fun, caring and responsible American that really wants to work on her Spanish!

Hola, busco empleo de niñera, au pair, limpiadora de casa. Vivía en España, Alicante (Mutxamel y Alicante,benalua) por 5 meses. Nací aquí en los estados unidos y soy americana. Aparte de vivir en España por un ratito me he quedado en los estados unidos pero he vivido en todas partes. Tengo experiencia trabajando en restaurante por un año y casi seis de niñera (dos de nanny). No hablo español con fluideza pero hablo bastante para comunicarme y mi meta es venir a España de nuevo, trabajar y estudiar mucho y aprender español. Busco una familia que me querría ayudar a tener éxito con mis metas. No será permanente pero puedo venir por todo el verano que viene o menos, como necesario, el verano 2013. Puedo enseñar ingles a tus niños O a ti! 
Besos y muchas gracias por darme tu tiempo.
Perdona los errores que hago con el español.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

KaylinVaAEspaÃ±a said:


> Hey, I am new to this website so I'm not 100% sure how it works.
> I'm looking for a job in Spain as a live in nanny or housekeeper.
> I am qualified because I lived in Spain (Alicante, Mutxamel) for 5 months. I am a born and raised American and I have lived all over the U.S. I have almost a year of experience working in the restaurant business. Also 6 years of babysitting, 2 years nannying. I speak decent Spanish, I'm not fluent (yet!) but I speak plenty to communicate.
> PLEASE help me, if you know a flexible family, I'm looking to go to Spain next summer (2013) for a few months to live with a family who wants to accept a fun, caring and responsible American that really wants to work on her Spanish!
> ...


:welcome:

this isn't really a job seeking forum - more for advice about living in Spain

you are welcome to put your details here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/93464-looking-work-spain-work-wanted-job-offers.html, though

there was someone looking for a maid urgently just this week..........

Are you a US citizen? The only sticking point if so, might be getting a visa - but if you have a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-forms-education-driving-tax-healthcare-animals-residency-visas-etc.html there is info about all sorts of things including visas

there might be one to fit you, I'm not sure - but there are links to consulates & so where they would know


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hi and welcome. Spain is a great country, but in crisis, so work isnt easy to find. A live in nanny/housekeeper is a good idea, it dispenses with the need to find work and home - I dont know how it would work out financially, legally or with the need for a work visa - But it wont be easy I guess, nothing is in Spain, even for EU citizens! 

Have a look thru the various posts on here and get some ideas on how things are. But I suspect you'll need to find work that existing residents wouldnt be able to do to be able to obtain the necessary visas, permits. 

Maybe the "au pair" route??? Which I have no idea about, but maybe worth looking at some "au pair" agencies and looking at their criteria???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> hi and welcome. Spain is a great country, but in crisis, so work isnt easy to find. A live in nanny/housekeeper is a good idea, it dispenses with the need to find work and home - I dont know how it would work out financially, legally or with the need for a work visa - But it wont be easy I guess, nothing is in Spain, even for EU citizens!
> 
> Have a look thru the various posts on here and get some ideas on how things are. But I suspect you'll need to find work that existing residents wouldnt be able to do to be able to obtain the necessary visas, permits.
> 
> ...


oh yes! 

the au pair idea might just work!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

This might sound daft....but have you thought of advertising in the 'posh' society magazines, like 'The Lady' in the UK...?

People with loads of money read these glossy mags....I remember once sitting on a flight next to a woman who was bringing a child from the UK to spend the summer with its parents in Spain. 
She had been engaged as housekeeper/nanny for three summer months.

Just a thought.....I wish I could afford to employ you.


----------

